# My New Native Skiff Build (Project)



## franklin.howell

Hello all. I am a new member to this forum and enjoy this site immensely. I am currently in the early stages (hull and cap being laid up) of building a Native Skiff from Mel Walker at Ankona Boats in Ft. Pierce. Mel has been a pleasure to deal with thus far and I'm very excited about this project as I'm going to make this a very special little skiff. I currently own a Hell's Bay Marquesa that is just right for most everything I do but wanted a smaller two person skiff for fishing the bights at Flamingo and close to the dock bonefishing. I guess you could say this new skiff will be like a convertible to the guy that has a large sedan. Anyway, I do love customizing and building new skiffs and will post photos as the process continues. I have already had Ram-Lin build a first class aluminum trailer for it and intend to set this skiff up tiller style with a Tohatsu 30  tiller short shaft with trim and tilt . I intend to put a beautiful mini varnished teak ladder back chair (from Bluewater Chairs) just ahead of where I'll be operating the tiller for my guest. There will also be a teak toe rail on the bow platform. Hopefully the finished product will have a classy yacht-like look. I have been getting some excellent guidance on this project from Karl Gloeckner, the original owner of the Fibercraft mold that this skiff was born from and Bill Hempel, a longtime friend who built and owned one of the prettiest Challenger skiffs ever launched. I'm also open to any suggestions from the forum.


----------



## billhempel

This is the new trailer aft, with Mel's demo boat on it.


----------



## billhempel

And the bow end with Mel's demo boat


----------



## iMacattack

Hey Mitch,

Welcome to the forum! I'll have a gin and tonic please.  Keep the pix coming we love boat pron! 

Cheers

P.S. moved post to Bragging Spot.


----------



## firecat1981

I dig the trailer, but those fenders are sitting a little to close to the hull for my comfort. Is that the same style your getting?


----------



## franklin.howell

The skiff rests snugly in between the padded wheel wells.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Welcome Aboard FMH! [smiley=1-beer.gif]
I'll be looking forward to seeing the new boat.
It sounds like she will be a beauty!


----------



## dacuban1

cant wait to see her. take sum action pics and video of her in the water.


----------



## mark_gardner

vintage styling with modern materials [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] keep the pics coming


----------



## deerfly

sounds like a cream puff in the making.  

I've always loved teak myself, even more so when I didn't have to maintain it.


----------



## Cracka

Congrats on the new boat, they sure are a great looking skiff. Keep the piccies coming.

Mick


----------



## pescador72

Awesome can't wait to see pics of the skiff!!!


----------



## lemaymiami

Looking at the trailer pics.... Is that tongue designed to be dropped? Where the trailer jack is positioned it looks as though you could detach the tongue...

Like everyone else I'm looking forward to what you end up with. It's been years since I fished with Bill Hempel on his old Challenger.  My backside can still remember that ride...


----------



## franklin.howell

The trailer tongue has a removeable pin that allows the tongue to swing to the side while still attached but allows me to fit it in my garage along with my Hell's Bay Marquesa that goes in on an angle. A major part of the decision to get a second skiff was that I could access either skiff  (and get through the garage and into the house)without having to move the other boat. Jan from Microskiff was kind enough to bring his Native Skiff to my home to see how things would work out and unfortunately for my wife they did .Thanks again Jan!!!


----------



## iMacattack

Not a problem. Glad you live so close.

Looking forward to when the weather cools and we can go wet a line.

Cheers


----------



## aaronshore

> Looking forward to when the weather cools and we can go wet a line.


Sissy ;D


----------



## oysterbreath

> This is the new trailer aft, with Mel's demo boat on it.


The picture in ByFly's first post...is that a "bench seat?" I read that a rear deck or a bench seat is available. I thought the "bench seat" was side to side???


----------



## deerfly

> A major part of the decision to get a second skiff was that I could access either skiff  (and get through the garage and into the house)without having to move the other boat.


Gotta' say, I haven't heard that one yet.  :-? Now that I have my Panga Skiff, I'm gonna have to try that one on my other half and see how it flies.


----------



## franklin.howell

I have a 2 car 1 golfcart garage. The Marquesa goes in on an angle into the short space where a golf cart would normally be. The Native Skiff will go straight in with a space about 6 feet in between the tongue of the Marquesa and the side of the Native Skiff. Needless to say my wife would prefer to keep one side open but I have my priorities. I just compensate her with an  new Louis Vuitton handbag or something else that she THINKS is important. The skiff is progressing and hopefully will be done at the end of this month and go to Shallow Water Customs for rigging.


----------



## billhempel

That's because Bob has no *ss. Also it was a ride back from East Cape to Flamingo into the wind. Others praised my Challenger


> Looking at the trailer pics.... Is that tongue designed to be dropped?  Where the trailer jack is positioned it looks as though you could detach the tongue...
> 
> Like everyone else I'm looking forward to what you end up with.  It's been years since I fished with Bill Hempel on his old Challenger.  My backside can still remember that ride...


----------



## franklin.howell

Went up to Ft.Pierce yesterday to check on the progress of my new Native Skiff. Mel was just about finished making a new mold for the cockpit . His original cockpit is set up to be self bailing and thus has a rather shallow depth between the cap(gunnels) and the floor. As I didn't need a self bailing skiff I asked him if he could build a deeper floor cockpit and without hesitation he said sure. The deeper cockpit floor will afford me better fishing rod storage which I feel is a nice feature. I believe my new skiff will be ready to be rigged in about 2 to 3 weeks. Mel's willingness to make these radical changes to build me a truly custom skiff is wonderful !!!!!!!!!! I also mentioned in an earlier post that I will be putting a mini teak ladder back old style chair in the skiff to give it a real classic old school look. I stopped by Bluewater Chairs today and they are just about finished with my chair. It has a bonefish etched in silver leaf on the top rung and is gorgeous. I am picking the chair up next week and will post photos. Really getting excited about this little skiff.


----------



## brew1891

Can't wait to see the finished product. I love the ramlin trailer. After having a ramlin on my Waterman I am ruined. I don't think I could ever own another trailer.


----------



## Capt_David

Tommy makes a nice product... ;D


----------



## billhempel

*Re: My New Native Skiff Build (Project) The Teak Chair*

This is the new teak chair that FMH had built by Blue Water Chairs of Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## billhempel

*Re: My New Native Skiff Build (Project) Teak Chair inlay*

This is the the silver inlaid Bonefish that FMH had included to the top rung of the new teak chair.


----------



## billhempel

YES, THERE TRULY IS AN ANKONA!


----------



## fpflats

Wow...


----------



## franklin.howell

As you can see from the photos that ByFly posted my mini teak chair from Bluewater came out gorgeous. I can't wait to install it in the finished Native Skiff. When we delivered it to Mel Walker and Rory at Ankona Boats today they where both blown away. I think they are about two to three weeks away from completion on my skiff then on to Shallow Water Customs for rigging. When that's done I'm having a low profile varnished teak toe rail installed . Very anxious to see  and use  the finished product !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerfly

heck, I'd be afraid to use it.  

Can't wait to see it finished tho.


----------



## mark_gardner

wow  chair looks great  your really pulling out all the stops on this one


----------



## iMacattack

WOW! Mitch that looks GREAT!


----------



## franklin.howell

Thanks. I really want to make this little skiff sweet.


----------



## iMacattack

Looks like your off to a good start! 

When you are free I'd love to catch a cold one with ya.

Cheers


----------



## franklin.howell

Free after next weekend . Fishing the Baybone in Key Largo Oct 2,3,4. Then we should FISH!!!!!


----------



## iMacattack

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Tom_C

Dang that's coming together nice [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## tguasjr

Need more pic's please and a performance report. I'm cosidering a Native SUV. What are you going to power it with?


----------



## franklin.howell

Power will be Tohatsu 30 hp tiller short shaft with electric start and tilt and trim. Chose this because I wanted as light an engine as possible and short shaft so that I could mount the poling platform as low as possible. More pictures in about a week.


----------



## HialeahAngler

very cool, congrats.


----------



## Capt_David

I think I know SOMEONE that has the same chair. Oh mine was built in 2003.....


----------



## franklin.howell

Quick update........... Engine is in. Taking it to Riva Fiberglass in Key Largo to be painted Mattehorn White to match the hull. They do an incredible job and it looks just like factory original paint. Tohatsu graphics will be Ice Blue to match the cap. All parts should be coming out of the molds next week and I will post photos.


----------



## tim_henshaw

Cant wait to see PICS!!!!!


----------



## LoneRanger

Wow, this is going to be a beautiful old school meets new school skiff! Please keep the pictures comming~


PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS !!


L.R.


----------



## billhempel

The hull was popped from the mold yesterday, FMH and ByFly visited on 10-15-09 Thursday. We picked upThe 30hp Tohatsu engine from Mel's shop and will be going to the painter in Key Largo Friday, along with a couple of push poles to be done in the Matterhorn White as the hull is.


----------



## paint it black

Looks great!


----------



## billhempel

FMH and ByFly checked out the new inner liner for the chair placement today. Special reinforcement will be added beneath the deck to properly support the chair. The skiff will not use a self bailing feature. Thusly the floor is much lower. This enables a great deal more cockpit depth and room for taller rod racks. Also when seated aft, no knees in your chest. We have no need for the SB feature. You cannot see the hull here because it is dropped back down into the mold for placement of the foam flotation expansion and work to be done one the inner liner placement.


----------



## Green_Hornet

That is going to be one awesome skiff when yer done!
Keep those pics coming!


----------



## franklin.howell

As a result of the deeper floor, I was able to determine that I will be able to have 2 levels of rod racks on each side, Fly rods will be on the port side and spinning and plug rods will be on the starboard side. Because the cockpit floor is now significantly deeper there is plenty of space between the upper and lower racks with no bunching up or touching of the reels. There will be 4 seperate rod tubes in the forward bulk head and those will go in this week. The skiff should be ready to be rigged around the second week of November.


----------



## james_bingham3

can't wait to see it love the looks of the native


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

> can't wait to see it  love the looks of the native


x2 I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## noeettica

that's Fantastic !!!

You got to be Soooo Stoked !!!


----------



## billhempel

Cap was dropped on for fit, etc. 10-27-09


----------



## billhempel

Top of cap shown. 

ByFly is picking up engine from Key Largo paint shop on
Friday. We will be going back up this Saturday to deliver it to Mel


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

WOW!! Looks like a very nice skiff.. Looks like they're popping another one out of the mold, good to see them busy! 

Alonzo


----------



## paint it black

Looks great!!!


----------



## billhempel

Here's the Tohatsu 30hp short shaft engine in its new color of Matterhorn White. The manufacturers standard color is a deep blue. Photo was taken by ByFly with his iPhone camera at the Riva South Fiberglass Repairs shop in Key Largo. It was expertly spray painted in a boat matching hard coat paint by Larry Locke and his crew. They do this regularly for much larger engines. ByFly took the photo before having it loaded into an SUV and driving up to Tamarac for his and FMH's Saturday trip up to Ankona's shop and to meet its final hull home.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

Very clean paint job.. Looks good!


----------



## pescador72

Everything looks awesome....I can't wait to see the finally completed package!!!


----------



## billhempel

Figuring rod tubes locations


----------



## billhempel

Tohatsu after delivered to Ankona shop. Look at that paint job!!!!!


----------



## billhempel

Fuel tank in it's future home


----------



## verado

Man....that is gonna be one SEXY skiff!!!!


----------



## franklin.howell

Update: The engine as you can see from ByFly's photos came out even better than I had hoped for. It truly looks like a factory painted engine with a beautiful gloss and should complement the Matterhorn White hull very nicely. I have decided to add a 3 gallon freshwater washdown system to the skiff as I did on my Marquesa. It really comes in handy when I want to wash the boat down if I'm along way from home or camping at Flamingo (gives you a shower) and only adds 20lbs(with the pump) total when the tank is full. Rory at Ankona built a holder for the tank in the portside aft compartment and the fill is hidden in the same hatch so I don't have to put one on deck. The removable hose will attach to a fitting tucked discreetly in the aft bulkhead near the transom. I know this sounds a little over the top for a boat this size but I really get a lot of use out of it. To compensate for the additional weight aft and on the portside we are mounting the small battery in the starboard compartment and the fuel tank will go right to the very stem of the bow.Going back on Wednesday to make a template for the under gunnel rod racks. I think I will be picking the skiff up the end of next week for rigging at Shallow Water Customs.


----------



## tim_henshaw

The suspense is killing me. I want to see the finished project. This is going to be one beautiful skiff thats for sure.


----------



## james_bingham3

x2 please hurry !!


----------



## franklin.howell

Update: Stopped by Ankona yesterday after picking up my Hell's Bay Marquesa in Titusville. The Native Skiff is almost finished and is awaiting white trim for the cockpit edges and Gemlux hatch pulls for the three hatches. The engine will be installed on Friday and the skiff should be resting on its Ram-Lin trailer on Thursday. Rod racks are being made presently out of 1 1/2 inch thick white starboard and were cut to line up with the forward rod tubes perfectly without bunching up. Hoping to pick up the skiff this weekend and drop off at Shallow water Customs for rigging on Tuesday. I'm doing the aft poling tower last so that I can build it just tall enough to clear the engine when tilted up ( I hate high towers, especially on little skiffs like this). Mel and Rory have done a great job thus far.


----------



## billhempel

11-10-09 visit progress photo. Shows hatch covers, lowered transom for short shaft engine


----------



## billhempel

Today we picked it up from Mel's shop in Ft. Pierce. It is in about 85% stage at this point. Now resting in FMH's garage until Tuesday. Then it goes to Shallow Water Customs for rigging work. Then back north for some finalizing work at Mel's then off to Blue Point for the poling platform.


----------



## billhempel

Another shot showing the side


----------



## paint it black

Nice!


----------



## lemaymiami

That's a long way from the old riveted aluminum skiffs that Mitch and I had more than 30 years ago. Very, very nice.


----------



## johnmauser

Speechless...can't wait to see the rest of the progression.


----------



## TidewateR

what a beauty....That thing shines!


----------



## franklin.howell

I'm very pleased with the results thus far but the skiff is still a diamond coming out of the rough. It's going to Shallow Water Customs on Tuesday for wiring of the switch panel which I think I might mount under the portside of the poling tower just a couple of inches in from the lip with the panel mounted to face me looking to the stern. I'll put the trim tab switch and engine trim on the other side. I found that deepening the floor allowed Mel to move the fuel tank forward to the very stem of the bow. This added storage space in the bow compartment which was big anyway. I hope to have it completely finished in about two weeks and ready for its maiden voyage across the gulfstream to the Bahamas (just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!). I plan to use this little gem for my close to the dock trips.


----------



## Taterides

Dropping my boat off at Shallow water tomorrow. Hope to see you boat. Man it looks sweet. Best of luck with it.-Tate


----------



## franklin.howell

Thanks for your kind words. Boat should be there in the morning.


----------



## GatorDebaiter

Sweet Rig!


----------



## wadeleebenton

I can't tell from the pics but are you going to be using the chair while steering or are you going to be sitting on one of the side boxes? 

Sweet boat! Really wishing these boats were around before I bought my j16 last year.


----------



## franklin.howell

The chair is strickly for my guest. I will be either standing just behind it when steering leaning on the poling tower or sitting on an ice chest between the two aft hatches. I guess you could steer from the chair if you had a long tiller extension but that was never my intension.


----------



## billhempel

At ByFly's home. On its way to Shallow Water Customs for rigging.


----------



## billhempel

Full length shot


----------



## jeross

Officially jealous!


----------



## pescador72

beautiful work of art!!!


----------



## franklin.howell

Update: Native is leaving Shallow Water Customs today after being rigged about 80%. It's headed back to Mel and Rory at Ankona now that the cockpit trim is in. It is also being totally gone over for rough spots etc..The rod racks will be installed along with the freshwater washdown and fuel filter. When finished , it's heading north to Titusville for the poling tower and tiller extension as well as an extension for the shift on the engine. After that all that remains is rigging completion at Shallow Water and a custom teak toe rail. Hope to be finished by December 10.


----------



## LoneRanger

Still going to make the Thursday deadline?


L.R.


----------



## franklin.howell

No. Going to Titusville today for poling tower. Hope to have it back in Ft. Lauderdale at Shallow Water Customs for finishing touches by Friday. These projects seem to always take longer than you think. Guess that's the cost of perfection.


----------



## verado

dang...when i saw you posted i got all happy thinking the pics were finally up :'(


----------



## franklin.howell

Update: The skiff is at Bluepoint Fabrication in Titusville for the build and installation of the poling platform and a very cool custom built shift rod that attaches to the shift lever on the front of the engine but extends out so that I can shift in and out of gear without having to crawl under the tower. When completed (on Friday) I will pick the skiff up and head to Ankona for a brief touch up while I wait and then back to Shallow Water Customs for the final stages of rigging which include mounting of a trim tab switch and engine trim switch under the tower. While I was in Titusville I purchased a tiller extension from Gheenue which is being painted Mattehorn White to match the engine. It will then get some very cool rope work by Phil Woodham. I also have custom mirror polished trim tabs ( with the acuators painted the same color as the hull ) that will be installed next week. The varnished teak toe rail will be installed the following week. Hopefully  that will just about do it.


----------



## iMacattack

Can I just say... WOW!  I can't believe your going to put fish slime on it...


----------



## Green_Hornet

That is really coming together! 
The boat has been all over the east coast but not in the water yet! Can't wait to see the finished pics! Keep em comin!


----------



## james_bingham3

> Full length shot


im in love
that sure is one fine looking boat ;D


----------



## paint it black

> Full length shot



Looks great!!!!
The only way it could possibly get better is if the background on the engine decals was Matterhorn White instead of black/dark blue. 
Nonetheless, it's still an amazing work of art.


----------



## franklin.howell

Update: Picked the Native up from Bluepoint Fabrication and they did an incredible job on the poling tower and shifter arm extensions and cut my trim tab plates down to a more reasonable size for this skiff. . Hell's Bay Boatworks painted the tiller extention to match the engine. I am going to change the graphics on the engine cowling to ice blue and silver. I actually launched this morning at Port Everglades and idled up toward Bahia Mar to start breaking the engine in . Put about an hour and a half on her. Never had a tiller before but I think I got the hang of it pretty quickly.Got lots of looks and questions at the boat ramp and along the way. Going to Shallow Water Customs on Monday for final rigging. Hoping to actually go fishing in it next weekend before I leave for Asia for about 10 days over Christmas and back on New Years.


----------



## iMacattack

Need pix!  Especially the poling platform and shift extension.


----------



## franklin.howell

Will get them on Monday.


----------



## flydipper

I just was over to FMH's house to check out his new skiff- very impressive- tastefully Mitched out to the max. He even had a guava wood fork made for the pushpole. Can't wait to take it to Snakebight and get some fish slime on it.


----------



## paint it black

> Update: Picked the Native up from Bluepoint Fabrication and they did an incredible job on the poling tower and shifter arm extensions and cut my trim tab plates down to a more reasonable size for this  skiff. . Hell's Bay Boatworks painted the tiller extention to match the engine. I am going to change the graphics on the engine cowling to ice blue and silver. I actually launched this morning at Port Everglades and idled up toward Bahia Mar to start breaking the engine in . Put about an hour and a half on her.  Never had a tiller before but I think I got the hang of it pretty quickly.Got lots of looks and questions at the boat ramp and along the way. Going to Shallow Water Customs on Monday for final rigging. Hoping to actually go fishing in it next weekend before I leave for Asia for about 10 days over Christmas and back on New Years.


This is going to be the sickest skiff on this, and every other similar forum. lol


----------



## iMacattack

> Will get them on Monday.


It's Monday... ;D

I'll swing by Shallow Water Customs on my way home and check it out.


----------



## billhempel

ByFly took these photo's at Shallow Water Customs today 12-14-09


----------



## billhempel

And more


----------



## billhempel

And the Lord showed the light


----------



## billhempel

In the full Lords light


----------



## iMacattack

I WANT ONE! But with either an 8 Ball shift knob or the glowing eye skull kind!

;D


----------



## Brett

I'm beginning to wonder about you, Jan... ;D

Honestly, I'd probably be ordering a Mercury in-tiller shifter.
Then probably have to spend a month figuring out how to install it.
Or, that might just be the ******* Nyquil talking.


----------



## FSUfisher

This boat belongs in a museum of fine art!


----------



## rkmurphy




----------



## franklin.howell

Update: Native is now at Shallow Water Customs and I hope to pick it up on Friday and fish it over the weekend. I'm going to have that tiller extension  wrapped  in rope by a gentlemen in Titusville who is a master at that kind of stuff. All that will then remain is to have the varnished teak toe rail installed and my rear ice chest painted  ice blue to match the cockpit. Going to take some real quality photos this weekend and post them. Thanks to all for your kind words.


----------



## tguasjr

You might want to look into a "Killer Tiller" from Strongarm-Products. com to give that motor a proper finish. I love mine and you can get it in the anodized aluminum finish with a kill switch in the handle to match your platform or have it painted in the Matterhorn white.


----------



## jared_simonetti

> You might want to look into a "Killer Tiller" from Strongarm-Products. com to give that motor a proper finish. I love mine and you can get it in the anodized aluminum finish with a kill switch in the handle to match your platform or have it painted in the Matterhorn white.


His tiller handle is beautiful i don't know if this is a ad or what.


----------



## McFly

The kids would say "That is so sick", my friends would say "sweeeet", but frankly...it's beyond words...keep the photos coming, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeross

> This boat belongs in a museum of fine art!


I have to agree. This is a spectacular skiff!


----------



## billhempel

The following are photo's taken on 12-19 and 12-20-09, On the 19th we put in at 15th Street canal in Ft. Lauderdale and ran up and down the Intercoastal Waterway, out to the north jetty at Port Everglades, etc..
On Sunday we fished a bit in Key Largo to check the draft and ease of poling, which were up to expectations. The running photo's were all taken from a dock in the same area.


----------



## billhempel

Note that photo's are all from Key Largo on 12-20-09


----------



## billhempel

And last but not least


----------



## rkmurphy

Any performance #'s?

It looks INCREDIBLE!! More pics! More pics!


----------



## fpflats

FMH,

I can only say 'WoW'! Its just so cool to see an alternative to the current "semi-custom" boats that still look like each other in the end. Need to put this in FS dream boat series. Your have quite a vision...!


----------



## franklin.howell

Thanks for your compliments. After 3 hours on the engine we where able to achieve 27mph @ 5600 rpm with a very full load ( 460lbs of adults , a full 14 gallons of fuel , 3 gallons of freshwater , a cooler with ice and all coast guard equipment and fishing tackle). When just I was in the skiff alone I was able to get the speed up to 31 mph at 5750 rpm. I think BYE FLY and I could both stand to lose a few pounds and that would help draft ( we really didn't measure it) and improve speed.  Really enjoyed running the skiff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tguasjr

That's one beautiful skiff! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] I almost pulled the trigger on the SUV before buying my current Gheenoe.


----------



## Capt_David

Numbers are just about right, Mine would to 27 mph at 3100 rpm's BUT then again I had a short shart 50 2 stroke on mine. ;D I guess Mel owes me another BEER....I would love to see that skiff sometime.


----------



## dacuban1

Like mentioned earlier "work of art"! Congrats


----------



## Yoreese

Beautiful skiff.


----------



## TomFL

This skiff is really what it's all about. Super clean, nice lines, and d*mn sexy.

Congrats on your ride. 

-T


----------



## beavis

Wow, that is seriously amazing. Congrats


----------



## billhempel

FMH is out of town for a bit. He has loaned the skiff to a friend for that time. We'll see what the friend has to say after running it during his time away.


----------



## billhempel

A few new photo's


----------



## billhempel

The tiller


----------



## billhempel

One of the switch panels. This is on the platform edge. Next is adding a leaning bolster to the front edge of the platform


----------



## billhempel

We found this Tripletail hiding under a leaf. Really cool colors


----------



## tguasjr

What a beautiful boat!


----------



## gheenoeguy

Absolutely Beautiful,it makes me want to order one! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## TidewateR

Beautiful!


-What length is that push pole?


----------



## franklin.howell

Pushpole is about 18 feet. Has a guava foot hand done by a great old friend (like the ones they used in the old days before Moonlighter).


----------



## Brett

I've waited until you were finished before offering my thoughts.
That's not easy for an opinionated old coot like me.
I wanted to see how'd she look in the water, completed.

first thought...Nooooooooo! You're gonna scratch her!

second thought...Yacht rules apply to footwear to be worn aboard.

third thought...What an amazing result from from such an old design.

Thumbs up for all involved.


----------



## franklin.howell

Thank you for your kind words. I do love customizing flats skiffs and had a lot of fun doing this one with help from Bye Fly and Jan . Really am enjoying using this one too. My Hell's Bay Marquesa is also a great skiff but I'm having a lot of fun with this one for now.


----------



## billhempel

ByFly took the skiff down to Key Largo today and had the new seat cushion installed and the leaning bolster for the tower platform.


----------



## billhempel

This shows the framework installed for the bolster


----------



## billhempel

And finally the chair cushion. All of this including the bolster framework was done by "Key Largo Awning Canvas" in Key Largo at M.M. 103.6 oceanside. They did an excellent job and all in less than a day. Of course, FMH and I visited them previously and picked out the material and colors. The bolster is very comfortable. FMH had Shallow Water Customs of Ft. Lauderdale add a large piece of Soft Dek on the cockpit sole to stand on while piloting the skiff. Also a great comfort item.


----------



## rcmay

you should have tried to incorporate a little more white in the color scheme! 

j/k, thats a pretty boat, the "customer" seat adds an old school look!


----------



## DSampiero

Though I am currently on a home built trip(thanks to Brett & the Slipper), I drool when clicking through this thread. Love, love, love what you've done with this skiff!


----------



## iMacattack

Stunning!


----------



## flatoutfishin

Very cool skiff and a great read through the build process.


----------



## Capt_David

I have never put a cushion on my chair, but then agian I have NEVER sat in it either....


----------



## billhempel

The latest modification was to move the Engel ice chest location to the front bulkhead center. The chest was in the way of a good standing position to pilot the skiff. We did not remove the possibility of use in the aft positon. It also helps in getting on plane a bit quicker. So far everyone that has run the skiff has a lot of praise for it and FMH has enjoyed the build more than I could tell you. As an aside, much to our dismay, Engel has discontinued the line of coolers we are using. I think they really had the ultimate small one, albiet an expensive one.


----------



## Capt_David

Do ypu have tabs on the skiff? Mine would scare the crap out of me with tabs all the way down and I gave it a hole shot. I could not run my skiff with out tabs. Jan what is your take on getting on plane. OH merc has a 50 tiller that I will put on mine.....


----------



## MATT

Capt Dave,

Per the builder the hull was corrected and will no longer run like yours did. He said something about corrected the hook in the hull to fix that. I only now this from when I went there and showed him a 2005 Mative that "Redbud" just bought.


----------



## MATT

> Pushpole is about 18 feet. Has a guava foot  hand done by a great old friend (like the ones they used in the old days before Moonlighter).


I had that same push pole and give it to Weedy on the west coast. Just may see it in a few weeks at Panther Key.


----------



## Capt_David

I had LARGE lenco tabs and a 50 hp HO two stroke on it. A little over powered there was no hook in the hull. Thing is FLAT from the bow to the stern. Mel has teaked it to not be as wet or tippy.


----------



## billhempel

The Native Skiff has ElectroTabs. We would never be without tabs. I started using Bennett's in the '70's and went to Lenco's, now these. Tried them via a suggestion from others and satisfied. FMH had the rams painted to match the hull, plus polished the planing plates to a bright finish, and they look great!.


----------



## dive-skipper

I am looking for contact information for Phil Woodham in Titusville, Florida to do some rope work for me. Can anyone help me please!! He did some work for me in the past and I have lost his number! Thanks, Mark ([email protected]) or (727) 512-1482


----------



## Brett

Have you tried the white pages?

http://www.whitepages.com/

input name, city, state


----------



## billhempel

FMH and ByFly had a great day in St. Lucie. Yes we do actually get fish slime on the Native. A couple photo's.


----------



## billhempel

Can't leave out a photo of the Native Skiff in use, St. Lucie Inlet area


----------



## deerfly

that's one sharp looking new old skiff.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks great. Where's the teak toe rail?


----------



## out-cast

> Can't leave out a photo of the Native Skiff in use, St. Lucie Inlet area



I know where that is, good spot too.


----------



## billhempel

Teak toe rail and other teak items to be installed sometime during 2010.


----------



## billhempel

FMH will be gone on an overseas trip soon and the Native will be living in my garage for a bit. You can bet my days off will be twisting its outboard tiller.


----------



## billhempel

Just ordered a new PowerTech prop and trying it out in Key Largo tomorrow. Engine just had its first checkup.


----------



## paint it black

Nice.
Gorgeous skiff.


----------

